# Noah's Independent Taste Test of a Lifetime



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

I have recently been buying coffee beans like they are going out of fashion. I thought to myself, why are some of them so expensive and why are some of them so cheap - which begged the question, when you pay more for coffee beans do you get better coffee. I have therefore tested various coffee's and I am going to show you the results. I have tried to keep the coffee's anonymous to keep this as an indication of actual results.

*R*ve C**fee - Sign**ure B**nd at £4.20 per 250g*

What a fantastic coffee, at a great price.

*H** B**n - Jabb**wocky B**nd - £7.00 per 250g*

This is a nice coffee, but in my opinion it is not worth the extra money.

*E**ract *offee R*ast** - Uncl* F**ka at £6.50 per 250g*



*
*What a fantastic coffee. Proof that sometimes expensive coffee can be better!

The results of my independent and secret taste test have shown that sometimes money can buy you better tasting coffee BUT not always. Sometimes, it's just as good to buy the cheaper ones.

I hope this helps and happy coffee drinking.

P.s. if anyone would like me to add to the list then let me know?!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You did a good job there Noah, i mean i really cant guess the beans at all!

Top marks for a great test!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

**Please take my last comment as sarcasm.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> You did a good job there Noah, i mean i really cant guess the beans at all!
> 
> Top marks for a great test!


Thanks. I've PM'd you what the coffees are so don't check the inbox system of messages if you don't want to find out. i will reveal them later.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

[sPOLIER] *Rave Coffee - Signature Blend at £4.20 per 250g*



*
**Has Bean - Jabberwocky Blend - £7.00 per 250g*



*
**Extract coffee Roasters - Uncle Funka at £6.50 per 250g *[/sPOLIER]


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

****, does anyone know how to use spoilers on here? can a mod do it for me!!!!!!! AHhhhhhH!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> I have recently been.....


Are you related to Jessy by any chance? Would make a lot of sense


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> ****, does anyone know how to use spoilers on here? can a mod do it for me!!!!!!! AHhhhhhH!


Yeah, right, double arghhhhhhh.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> ****, does anyone know how to use spoilers on here? can a mod do it for me!!!!!!! AHhhhhhH!


Noah

This is a simple way to do a spoiler

OK


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

with thanks to noah for another chocolate fireguard production


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

And giving.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

giving? .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Words fail me


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Has Bean Jabberwocky is £5 so it sounds like you've been robbed....

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/has-bean-blends/products/jabberwocky-mk4-2014


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> giving? .


As per some of my previous posts on your threads, you are the gift that keeps giving!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Excellent Noah, great piece of reviewing and comedy writing.










Did you blind test these or were you in on the identity of the bean?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok, thats it. Im out.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Noah's next test - Which is best.... An EK43, Black & Decker sander or pestle and mortar? They all mash beans right?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

.....but I'm sure a pestle & mortar would do it Noah's way.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Noah, please come to the titan grinder jam, I will pay for your spot, please bring a pestle and mortar as well for comparisons


----------

